# ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا



## احلى ديانة (20 يونيو 2008)

يلا حمل واسمع ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر رافعة لعيون المنتدى


اضغط هنا للتحميل


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يافاااااااااااااااااادى باشا بجد هى ترنيمة روعة فهلا وموجودة عندى بس حبيت اشكرك انك رفعتها للمنتدى​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*

اية يا يارا ركزى فى الاسم انا فادى
ميرسى على مرورك وتعبك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*

*انا بحب الترنيمة دى جداً*
*ميرسي ليك على المشاركة الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *انا بحب الترنيمة دى جداً*
> *ميرسي ليك على المشاركة الجميلة دى*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​



العفو يا ماريان وشكرا ليكى على الرد والمرور الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*



احلى ديانة قال:


> اية يا يارا ركزى فى الاسم انا فادى
> ميرسى على مرورك وتعبك


 
_هههههههههه_
_معلش زهايمر بقي :smi411:_
_انا عدلت المشاركة ولا تزعل نفسك_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*

يا باشا انا مش بزعل من اخواتى
وشكرا على تعديلك ومتابعتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*

بجد ترنيمه تجنن ميرسىىىى فادى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## maekal (6 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## maekal (6 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكرااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*

شكرا على مجهودك  مع انى الترنيمة موجودة عندى من فترة  لكن شكرا انك رفعتها للمنتدى   وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*



الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك  مع انى الترنيمة موجودة عندى من فترة  لكن شكرا انك رفعتها للمنتدى   وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شكرا ليك يا غالى على ردك

وانا وانت واحد 

لو تحب امسح الموضوع وتعملة انت من اول وجديد انا موافق


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن أسألك سؤال بدون زعل وأنا أخوك هل تتفق كلمات عادل امام مع صورة سيدى على الصليب
أشجعك ان تضع كلمات لاحد القديسين أخيك فى المسيح


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة وانت معايا لهايدى منتصر جميلة جدا*

يا غالى اولا لو انت كملت الجملة هتفهم انا قصدى اية منها

انا قصدى من الجملة مش شخصية عادل امام ولا حاجة دا انسان عادى لا يقارن بصفة االمسيح او العدرا

انا حبيت اخد مقولتة لان فى الزمن دا ما فيش اصحاب بجد 

وياريت تكون فهمتنى 

ولو انت مضايق انا مستعد اشيلها لو حبيت


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (26 أغسطس 2008)

حبيب قلبى الغالى انا اتشرف بصداقتك لكن يوجد من هو أعظم منى سيدى وسيدك 
 المكثر الاصحاب يخرب نفسه و لكن يوجد محب الزق من الاخ*(أم24:18)

هو أفضل صديق وحبيب لى
أشير عليك بصداقته هو الصديق الذى تحلم به
أقدرك وأحترمك


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

> المكثر الاصحاب يخرب نفسه و لكن يوجد محب الزق من الاخ*(أم24:18)



اولا شكرا ليك على المقولة الجميلة جدا دى

بس انت فعلا لو لاحظت اخر الجملة 

كنت لاحظن انى صحبى حالا بقى ربى يسوع المسيح ومخلصى 

وعلى العموم انا همسح الجزء بتاع عادل امام يا غالى

وياريت ما تكنش فهمتنى غلط بجد لان دا ما كنش قصدى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 أغسطس 2008)

لا ياغالى انا مفهمتكش غلط بدليل لقبك الغالى بس ان كنت عاوزها تكمل بكلمة من س عن سيدى
فوضعت لك الاية دى صدقنى انا بادور على الصديق المثالى لكن باقول لنفسى هو انا مثالى
يا محبوب الرب الرب هو الصديق حتى نفسى كثير بتخوننى  يارب أوجد لأخى الغالى صديق حسب قلبك

شكرا لمحبتك لأخيك العجوز الرب يباركك


----------



## MINA SAMIR 7 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة "وانت معايا" - (هايدى منتصر)*

سلام ونعمة.
انا جبتلكم ترنيمة جميلة جدا ويارب تعجبكم وادي اللينك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/64008473/772fe8af/01_online.html?dirPwdVerified=22494a2f


----------



## janan kawaja (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة جميلة جدا.*

الرب يبارك جهودكم دخلت على الرابط من اجل الترنيمة لكن للاسف لم تكن كذلك شكرا.


----------

